# Cypress mulch blend?



## davidson012003 (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi im new to all this. I put the blend in my tegu enclosure. I bought it at lowes and the doesn't say what the blend is. Is the blend ok or dhould I get something different?


----------



## Matthew Krzemienski (Nov 21, 2013)

I usually go out of my way to find pure cypress mulch as I've heard (not read or experienced) bad things with pine and aspen. Amazon will sell and deliver a big bag of pure cypress fir a decent price. None of the big name brand stores that I've gone to here in Houston carry it. 

Matt


----------



## vbtegu91 (Jan 20, 2014)

Yea, I wouldn't buy it from a store. I did that, and I had an out break of wood mites...


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Feb 6, 2014)

When using cypress, you want pure as the blend usually has pine in it. If you cant find pure, nothings better than good ol' organic top soil.


----------

